# Abandoned psychiatric hospital



## bartje (Jun 15, 2008)

Here my pictures of an abandoned psychiatric hospital.
Most buildings are abandoned, one 10 and another only 1 year, and several other buildings are in use for some other social stuff.

There are plans to reconvert this into appartments and offices very soon .

More pictures at the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## johno23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice pictures,especially like the one of the spooky staircase and the wardrobe/furniture etc.
looks like quite a place


----------



## MD (Jun 15, 2008)

great photos and report as always Bart
 you find some good stuff


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 16, 2008)

Top photos Bartje! 

You captured the place well, me thinks. Great find. Thanks for sharing!
LOVE the first pic especially 
Lb:jimlad:


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 16, 2008)

Great set of photos! The staircase shot is ACE!


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 16, 2008)

Good stuff, as always Bartje.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 16, 2008)

Place looks pretty clean which is unusual. Nice pics.


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 16, 2008)

superb photos agree with spacepunk place looks really clean


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 16, 2008)

The decor is a little kitsch, but it looks fairly well kept.


----------



## RiF (Jun 17, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Place looks pretty clean which is unusual. Nice pics.



agreed, its weird to see a place so un trashed
great photo's


----------



## Virusman26 (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome art deco wardrobe!! Brilliant report, good find!


----------



## OSPA (Jun 17, 2008)

Its a great place. Sorry if I sound thick here, but what hospital is it?


----------



## freebird (Jun 18, 2008)

Great shots. What are the things in pic 5? Are they washing machines or something else? :embarrassed:


----------



## missfish (Jun 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous images, really nicely exposed. The building looks in great nick, loving the furniture!


----------



## Drama Queen (Jun 19, 2008)

8.





Wow this I think is the most scaryist pic looks as if some has just managed to escape out of the chair


----------

